# Yet another male INFJ



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Hey Welcome :happy:
> lol I think all male INFJ are crazy roud:
> People like that apparently


 
WTF!? I'm not crazy.


----------



## NeverAmI (Nov 27, 2009)

Heya JD


----------

